# Microdermabrasion-is it worth it?



## aprilpgb22 (Feb 11, 2010)

Who has had microdermabrasion? Is it worth the money and what kind of results did you get?


----------



## magosienne (Feb 15, 2010)

I think Dragonfly tried it.

I never tried it, never saw the need and frankly dealing with my sensitive skin is complicated enough i do not want to put it through something that sounds harsh.


----------



## DachsieDogMom (Feb 15, 2010)

I have not had this but did lots of research on it and know some one who did have it. The person I know, had 8 treatments done to improvement acne scarring. It didnt help her at all.

Ultimately I decided not to do this because any results are not lasting, you need to continue treatments to keep results and it can cause broken caps.


----------



## blonde65 (Feb 18, 2010)

I've had it done a few times and the results were good but it's expensive and I use Microdermabrasion treatments at home now with similar results. Try Philosphy's, MAC or ROC for excellent results.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 19, 2010)

I have had Dermabrasion, but never Microdermabrasion.

Dermabrasion is done by a plastic surgeon, in a hospital. The recovery time is months.

The procedure is used on patients with severe acne scars, animals bites, and so forth.

The plastic surgeon will access the patient and determine if Dermabrasion will give the best results or if lasering may be more beneficial.

With regard to microdermabrasion, I have heard that a good scrub applied with a wash cloth in a circular motion, may be just as affective as any spa treatment, at a huge fraction of the cost.


----------



## beautyface (Feb 23, 2010)

i love it but do the at-home alternative once a week during winter and twice during summer months. it is very good in making your skin soft and removing all the dead skin


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 23, 2010)

I had maybe 5 or 6 treatments and didn't notice much improvement.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 24, 2010)

Try MK Timewise Microdermabrasion. I had 1 real one and I think this stuff left my skin much smoother.


----------



## dollylama (Mar 1, 2010)

my dermatologist said that it is a waste of time and money! that you can actually get better results at home if you are diligent!


----------



## patsluv (Mar 23, 2010)

I've never done it professionally at a salon or doctor's office. I do it at home using EpidermxII microdermbrasion protreatment. I've gotten exceptional results for wrinkles, acne scar pitting, blackheads, uneven skin tone etc. I use it along with their Silkia camelia oil. This duo has dramatically improved my skin. I don't have any more bad wrinkles and the scar pitting has plumped up considerably. Some scars that used to be deep are still noticeable but I'm not bothered any more. My skin is more even toned and looks bright and clear.

Two friends of my that suffered from pitting tried professional microdermabrasion, laser and TCA peels with minimum results for their scars. They tried this due on my suggestion and both have had great results as I have.


----------



## Ingrid (Mar 23, 2010)

I have done microdermabrasion at a beauty spa, yes it's worth it. it's the best if you have acne scaring (or any scaring), it can also prevent wrinkles. The treatment makes your face alot smoother, healthier and balance your skin tone.

But of course, you have to go to a good salon for the treatment, because better salon comes with better and more expensive equipment. If you don't see any great results after 3 treatments, the machine is probably crap. The difference I noticed when I tried microdermabrasion was my skin immediately became alot smoother and softer after just one treatment. I say go and try it out.


----------



## chic_chica (Mar 23, 2010)

I did it once..it made my skin feel smooth and nice. But didnt see any visible improvement. It was too expensive for me to continue.


----------



## disflylatina (Apr 29, 2010)

I think it's too expensive and you can probably get an At home one like the gurus on youtube have and reach similar results.


----------



## xjackie83 (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree with everyone else that there are great at home solutions you can do for a lot less with the some results. Youtube is your friend.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 30, 2010)

I want to try it. I've heard so many good things, but you ladies are saying it doesn't really do anything?


----------



## AudreyNola (May 1, 2010)

For me, it's worth it. I have mild acne scarring and still get blackheads. I got the DermaNew system which I used 4 days in a row when I first got it and now a couple times a week for upkeep. It makes my skin smooth and maybe more taunt. I've just never gotten results like this with exfoliators. I don't think it's done much for pore minimization and I can't speak for claims on sunspots and wrinkles because those are not my issues. I just feel like it gives me a smoother canvas and my skin feels good!


----------



## aprilpgb22 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 11, 2010)

I had micro and I HATE IT! I'll never get it again and I wouldn't recommend it to anyone. It broke me out so bad I still can't get my face right. I don't know what it did but I think there was some definite damage to my face involved.

I think though its for more "mature" skin. Since it generates collagen or something... but I won't ever do it to my face again!


----------



## PYNKiE (May 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *aprilpgb22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Who has had microdermabrasion? Is it worth the money and what kind of results did you get? In my personal [and professional since I am a licensed Esthetician] opinion, Microderm is an excelent way to help skin problems such as fine lines, wrinkles, uneven texture, sun damage, age spots, freckles, and even black heads. If you have moderate to severe acne [which judging from your picture it looks like you have awesome skin] it is not recommended because it can cause the bacteria in some acne to spread. Microderm treatments even increase collagen and elastin in the skin which plumps and tightens. It is an awesome exfoliant too. You can have it done on areas like your neck, hands, chest and back as well as your face [not every spa offers the additional areas so be sure to ask about that].

You can go to any local spa that offers the treatment and have it done by an Esthetician. Some Estheticians can even show you before and after pictures of previous clients. The results on some people are shocking. Microderm is usually done as a series of 5 to about 7 treatments. It can be worked into a facial or done as a seperate service. There are different levels of Microderm usually ranging from 1 [being the lowest setting] to 10 [the highest] depending on the machine. Your Esthetician will start you out pretty low and work up according to your comfort level. It should never hurt or be painful so do not be affraid to ask for the setting to be bumped down a little.

I personally have never had Microderm done, but I have done it many times on clients. They have all had great results. I have never had one who has regreted spending the money to have the treatments done.





Sorry it got so lengthy by the way.. Hope this helps.


----------



## taragirlie21 (May 20, 2010)

I've done it a couple of times, don't think I will again unless the price comes down. You see results when you get home and the next day, but after that it's back to normal. And that for a hundred dollars or two. Too much


----------



## emmy2410 (May 24, 2010)

I have done it at home, I bought the microderm... cream from aubrey nicole minerals and silk naturals and i did see results...made my face smoother and it helped to fade away my acne pimple marks. cheaper alternatives than going to the skin clinic.


----------



## JamiPeach (May 27, 2010)

Originally Posted by *blonde65* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've had it done a few times and the results were good but it's expensive and I use Microdermabrasion treatments at home now with similar results. Try Philosphy's, MAC or ROC for excellent results. I agree with this post, completely. I use Philosophy now - it's a lot cheaper, and better results.


----------

